# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Aquatic Moss Club >  does flourish excel helps growth of moss like mini pelia, flame, us fisseden moss?

## Neondagger

I was wondering if does it help when i does flourish excel into my tank of moss.

----------


## marimo

I am using excel as I do not hav budget for pressurized CO2
I use minimum dosage, as I have shrimplets. 

support
http://www.seachem.com/support/forum...ead.php?t=3595

IMO, it works for low tech nano tank. Big tank abit expensive to maintain with excel, may as well opt for pressurized CO2
When i say work doesnt mean i get lush, carpet moss with crazy pearlie. other user who use too much excel end up algae bloom.

just cont search on google .. its been compared a lot

----------


## Neondagger

I currently have flame moss and mini pelia in my tank. just asking if the excel is working. otherwise i might as well stop adding it into the tank. I usually dilute it into water then add it into the tank.

----------


## marimo

i do not have mini pelia or flame moss.. so i cant say much
for my experience is . it under my expectation. 
however I am not consistent in the dosage intervals
I also dilute in aquarium water, every alternate days where i can in the morning before going work

excel instruction is 
" 1 capful for every 200 L (50 gallons*) daily or every other day. "
1 cap is 5 ml, every 10L is 0.25ml

----------


## Neondagger

I guess I can't be sure but the different is too little to be seen I guess

----------


## Neondagger

is the florish excel the cause of having gba?

----------


## Mystikboy

i dont know about excel, but i use Borneowild's Growth as my liquid carbon supplement. without chiller, it grows pretty lushly and reasonably fast. my tank has flame/weeping/mini xmas/xmas/java/fissiden/minifissiden/mini pelia for mosses. hope this helps.

as to bba, i think u've to check the usual reasons behind algae bloom like lack of nutrients/lighting etc. i dont think liquid carbon normally affects, unless you overdosed

----------


## diazman

Excel has a life period of up to 12 hours in the water column when you dose. Hence daily dosing is recommended. I'm also using one and i am quite satisfied with my tank. Growth is slow though. Do take note that Excel is a carbon source and it makes the plant work harder to absorb as oppose taking in the usual CO2 Gas.

----------


## edmund_83

If you talking about CO2 ... I would say YES
although we have co2 diffuser, we cant guarantee the plant 100% adsorb the Co2. Excel in liquid form and it does solve this kind of problem. IME, it work well for HC.

IMO, mini pelia and frame required low temp if you want them grow well  :Smile:  just my 2cent

----------


## strung_0ut

Excel helps to keep the algae off, but if your doing shrimps too I wouldn't use it.

----------


## comet

My fissiden grows well in my excel shrimps tank. No issue with it. But mini pellia I am not sure, brought 1 and it melts, not sure whether is excel fault.

----------

